# Suche Infos zu Casinoweyer Kelmis (B) nähe Aachen



## ulli1982 (29. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

kann mir einer sagen ob man in Kelmis am Casinoweyer angeln darf,habe die grosse belgische Jahreskarte mit der man auch vom Boot angeln kann.Falls ja wo kriege ich die Tageskarten?Und es gibt da noch einen etwas kleineren Weyer (Kein Forellenteich!) Weiss einer wie es damit aussieht,war le Woche mal da ,Schilder mit Privat hab ich gesehn Angler zum fragen leider keine und die Spaziergänger konnten mir auch nicht weiter helfen 

DAnke im voraus


----------



## Aachenwilly (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche Infos zu Casinoweyer Kelmis (B) nähe Aachen*

Ja wie Du schon gelesen hast die Schilder Privat bezeichnen tatsächlich das es am Casinoweiher NICHT erlaubt ist zu Angeln.
Aufgrund der Schwermetall Belastung der Vergangenheit
Dort befand sich eine Zinkhütte.
Vielleicht hilft Dir dieser Link http://www.casinoweiher.info/index.htm


----------



## Aachenwilly (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche Infos zu Casinoweyer Kelmis (B) nähe Aachen*

Sorry bei weiteren Nachforschungen bin ich auf dieses gestoßen
*Angeln*:
	-Weiher Kelmiser Heide Tel 087/65.83.61
	-Country Club,Schnellenberg 36 Neu Mor. Tel:087/65.97.02
	-Casinoweiher,(Neu Mor.) Tel: 087/65.90.29


----------



## ulli1982 (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche Infos zu Casinoweyer Kelmis (B) nähe Aachen*



Aachenwilly schrieb:


> Sorry bei weiteren Nachforschungen bin ich auf dieses gestoßen
> *Angeln*:
> -Weiher Kelmiser Heide Tel 087/65.83.61
> -Country Club,Schnellenberg 36 Neu Mor. Tel:087/65.97.02
> -Casinoweiher,(Neu Mor.) Tel: 087/65.90.29



ja die telnr hatte ich auch raus bekommen über google,Casinoweiher fällt ja schon mal raus .
Dachte halt du weisst was über die anderen Weiher weil du ja von da kommst,einen von den beiden anderen hab ich auch gefunden,etwas zurück gelegen auf einer Wiese war der,da waren aber auch Schilder Pachtgewässer gibts  also keinen Weiher in Kelmis wo  man ,mit Tageskarte fischen kann??


----------



## ulli1982 (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche Infos zu Casinoweyer Kelmis (B) nähe Aachen*



ulli1982 schrieb:


> ja die telnr hatte ich auch raus bekommen über google,Casinoweiher fällt ja schon mal raus .
> Dachte halt du weisst was über die anderen Weiher weil du ja von da kommst,einen von den beiden anderen hab ich auch gefunden,etwas zurück gelegen auf einer Wiese war der,da waren aber auch Schilder Pachtgewässer gibts  also keinen Weiher in Kelmis wo  man ,mit Tageskarte fischen kann??



Edit: Hab auch beim CountryClub bzw ferienanlage angerufen,der Weiher gehört zu diesem Feriencomplex u nur Leute die dort auch ein oder mehrere Zimmer gebucht oder dort Urlaub machen haben die BEfugnis an diesem kleinen Weiher zu angeln.Quasi nur für Touristen Hammer hart....


----------

